# Can you worm a pregnant rabbit?



## Jaydaw_95 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you worm a rabbit that is pregnant rabbit? or should you wait until they give birth?


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 2, 2010)

Errr. I'd error on the side of no.

I was worming the whole herd a few weeks ago. (Found some pinworms in a couple bunnies poop) And although I know one of the pregnant does has them, I'll wait until she's kindled and I've fostered the babies.

I even avoided the lactating ones. I don't want to risk it. I'll worm the mothers and babies once they're weaned.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 3, 2010)

Both ivermectin and albendazole have been shown to cause harm to the fetus. Is there another possible drug you were thinking of using? It's usually in the prescribing instructions that come in the package with the drug--a section on fetal toxicity or teratogenicity.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 3, 2010)

That is the hard thing.. I never end up having a day that I worm everyone, because someone is always pregnant or lactating!


----------

